# Cooper's Iwagumi 20L



## xcooperx (Jun 21, 2006)

Hi everyone this is my 20 gallon Long iwagumi tank, Any Comments or Suggestion will be Appreciated  

 *Tank Specification* 
20L
Coralife 65watts 6700k
100% Eco Complete
1x Hagen Unit and 1x 1.89Liter Bottle w/ Hagen Ladder Diffuser
EI Dosing
Fluval 203

 *Plants* 
HC
Dwarf Hairgrass

Rocks that im gonna use


















Planting HC




































If you notice you cant see any Hairgrass on the photo, I will try to update this tank with the hairgrass at the back of the tank.
Sorry for the image quality of each picture, i promise to take some of my tank with a Digital Camera.

*My Special Thanks to:*
*DJKronik57* --- Thanks for the wonderful Rocks
*Jen The Plant geek* --- Thank you for the extra Eco-complete and HC (all the HC you see in my tank is from jen)
And all the Hobbyist who help me with this wonderful Project, thank you, i owe you guys


----------



## AndyN (Jun 2, 2006)

Wow tank looks really good! I can't wait for the HC to fill in.


----------



## jeffboyarrdee (Aug 25, 2004)

dude thats gonna look nice when it all grows in! my HC took maybe 3 weeks to start taking off. after my setup now i want to try something like an iwagumi style tank.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 21, 2006)

thanks guys! Yeah the HC is growing really nice on my tank, its been 2 weeks without any ferts, only co2 but this sunday the Dosing will start after my 50% WC.


----------



## Y0uH0 (Dec 19, 2005)

Looking good! But the rock arrangement doesn't seem so eye catching. Perhaps we got to wait for things to really fill in...I am excited!


----------



## AnneRiceBowl (May 18, 2006)

***This is just constructive criticism.***
I agree with Y0uH0 with the rock placement. Instead of my attention being drawn to the aquascape, I feel my attention being torn in too many directions at once. 

Maybe try to find your "vanishing point" on the horizon line in the 'scape and go from there--just an idea. (Just my 2 cents.)


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

I think it will look great once the HC fills in!


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

Are you putting in fast growing plants to control algae?


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

Looking real nice, I personally like your rock choice.

Is the aquaclear only temporary until you receive your canister filter?


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks!!!

yeah the aqua clear is just a Temporary Filtration, i have now a Fluval 203 (Old School)


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

mrbelvedere said:


> Are you putting in fast growing plants to control algae?


I'm glad someone else asked this question! I, too, wonder when I see an aquascaped tank such as this with sparse plantings, how do you avoid a mess of algae? It is more than I have been able to do even packing the tank with plants, so I can't imagine succeeding with this type of planting. I want to learn how it is done.

If I were to try such an aquascape, I would first establish the tank with lots of fast growing stem plants, then gradually switch it to this style of planting. But, by then I would have experienced every variety of algae known to man.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 21, 2006)

before the tank begins to be Iwagumi type, it is a Fully planted stem tank, actually i did not dose any Ferts yet since then, then when i convert it to iwagum i remove all the water and i put it on a large bucket, then when my hardscape is done put back the water and not dose it again with ferts on like 2 weeks, this morning (Sunday) i do 50% WC and start dosing half the recommend ferts for 20g Tank


----------



## sNApple (Nov 6, 2005)

looks good, good luck


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

xcooperx said:


> before the tank begins to be Iwagumi type, it is a Fully planted stem tank, actually i did not dose any Ferts yet since then, then when i convert it to iwagum i remove all the water and i put it on a large bucket, then when my hardscape is done put back the water and not dose it again with ferts on like 2 weeks, this morning (Sunday) i do 50% WC and start dosing half the recommend ferts for 20g Tank


Thank you for the reply! That makes a lot of sense now. So, if I can just achieve good control of my algae problems I might someday be an aquascaper! Now I'm getting nervous!


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

Cooper, I just now saw this thread (how did I miss it??)

Your tank sure looks great! I'd love to see an updated picture of the HC filling in!


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 21, 2006)

sure thing jen,and promise a good quality image :thumbsup:


----------



## Brilliant (Apr 11, 2006)

Nice start! :thumbsup: 

Ill hit you with a PM soon!


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

Any updates Cooper? I'd love to see how this tank has matured in the past month and a half


----------



## Blacksunshine (Oct 11, 2006)

Looks good from ground floor. Cant wait to see some updates. 

a bit late but I will comment anyhow. I think the large rock to the left of the tank draws the eye that direction. I would try swapping it with the smaller one to the right of it. So to draw the eye back to the center of the tank. Or remove one or two and tighten the grouping. the center right looks a little cluttered with that many rocks. But then this is only a start so it might work out well how you have it. Def would like to see progress.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 21, 2006)

*Update*

Okay Time For Update, I rescape my tank :icon_frow Iwagumi is so hard, i can't balance the tank, i think i experiance all types of algae on that tank. Anyway i put all the HC on my 29 gallon tank, and i give away some of its left over. :icon_lol: 

*Tank Spec*:
20gallon Long
65watts 10,000k 8 hours daily
Flourite
Ei Dosing
Rhinox 1000 Diffuser
JBJ Regultor w/ 5lbs Tank 3bps

*Plants*:
Anubias Nana/Petite
Xmass Moss
Downoi
Marsilea Minuta (Planing to change it with glosso)
Blyxa Japonica
Stargrass
Java Fern Windelov/Narrow

Here's the tank after Rescaping


















Marsilea Minuta









Xmass moss on my manzanita woods


















Any suggestion? im still thinking on what plant i can put at the back for the moment i just put some blyxa. the 2 filter are just temporary, i dont have any place to put my fluval canister


----------



## DR.V (Oct 29, 2006)

Sorry ... But what does HC stand for ?

Thanks


----------



## AlGee (Sep 7, 2006)

DR.V said:


> Sorry ... But what does HC stand for ?
> 
> Thanks


Hemianthus Callitrichoides


----------



## skiboarder72 (Oct 13, 2006)

lookin good!!


----------



## sNApple (Nov 6, 2005)

no pics of the old set up?


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

I was really looking forward to seeing updates with the iwagumi! Nevertheless, I love this scape! Nice wood and plant choice! Keep us updated.


----------



## fish_lover0591 (Nov 11, 2006)

i wanted to see the iwagumi  but the tank still does look good. I wanted to try the iwagumi setup in my 55 gallon


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 21, 2006)

Snapple: sorry i dont have the final pics of my iwagumi setup, its just a simple iwagumi, HC at the Front and Dwarf hairgrass at the back.

Nightshop: thanks for the comment  

fishlover: i would recommend to put fast grower plants at first first setup, let the tank balance then rescape it to iwagumi scape.


----------



## Blacksunshine (Oct 11, 2006)

lookin good. gonna look real good when that forground fills in.

wanted to see how the old setup worked out but I'm liking the new one better anyway.


----------

